# Contrôle de la carte wifi sous linux



## palermo (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais tester, sous linux, le contrôle de ma carte wifi sur mon MB unibody. 
Mon DD est actuellement divisé en 2 entre la partition OSX et une partition bootcamp.

En premier lieu j'ai tenté virtualbox. J'ai virtualisé une Ubuntu 8.10 mais n'arrive pas à contrôler ma carte wifi par ce biais. j'ai tenter d'installer sous VBox 2 adaptateurs réseau dont l'un pointe clairement sur l'airport mais rien n'y fait. En tapant iwconfig dans un terminal sous ubuntu il m'est répondu qu'il n'existe aucune carte wifi.
J'ai ensuite tenté de démarrer sous le live cd d'une ubuntu 8.4 mais la encore le wifi ne fonctionnait pas.
Je vois sur ce forum pas mal de personnes rapportant leurs experiences sous linux, j'imagine qu'elles ont réussit à accéder au net ou contrôler leur carte wifi intégrée par ce biais.
Au pire je ne suis pas contre la création d'une 3eme partition pour y installer une distrib linux mais je voudrais être sur qu'il est possible d'avoir un accès entier a la carte wifi intégrée. Ai-je mal configuré virtualbox ?
Peut-être devrais-je utiliser un autre logiciel de virtualisation ?
Merci par avance de toute aide que vous pourriez m'apporter.


----------



## GillesF (21 Janvier 2009)

Alors, je te rassure, la carte wifi du macbook alu fonctionne parfaitement sous Ubuntu ! Mais... Pas sur le live CD.

J'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi, sur le live CD, impossible d'utiliser le wifi. Je ne sais plus si c'est après avoir fait les mises à jour ou après avoir installé un mini packet, mais le wifi fonctionne sous Ubuntu (il faut tout de même passer par une connexion ethernet pour installer ces packets évidemment).


----------



## palermo (21 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse et ton partage d'expérience.
As-tu installé Ubuntu 8.10 sur une partition ou grâce à un logiciel de virtualisation type WMware fusion, Parallels ou Virtualbox ?

Sinon j'ai trouvé ces quelques tutos en fouillant divers sites : 

une install ubuntu en français
un tuto en anglais special MB unibody et ubuntu 8.10
un tuto en anglais pour la distribution debian

NB : les MB unibody étant récent, il semble que les drivers apparaîssent peu à peu.
wait and see....


----------



## GillesF (22 Janvier 2009)

8.10 sur une partition à part 

Les drivers qui me manquent pour le moment c'est pour le rétro éclairage du clavier et la gestion de la luminosité de l'écran... à part ça chez moi tout fonctionne


----------

